# HTML Table Trouble



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Hiya this is proberly really simple but I want to add a little message board on the front page of my website so people can leave comments in a place they will get noticed and others can see opinions of people who have visited the site. I have found a good one called Tag-Board and I have signed up and recieved the HTML to add it to my site. As you can see in the drawing below I want to add the tag-board in the left frame opersite some text, I am using tables to keep them in position and have created a beta page to show you what I have done so far. I just need someone to add the tagboard into the code and attaching it to a reply post as each time i add the code the text in the opersite data cell moves down.I have also created a page with the Tag-Board code for you to copy/paste.

Heres The Link To My Beta Page With What I Have Done So Far

This Is A Link To The Page With The TagBoard Code

And Heres An Example Image

This Is A Link To The Page With The TagBoard Code

Thankyou for any replies, they are very much appreciated!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Tarq,
I am going to have to start charging you. Your js won't load. But the iframe shows.

See attachment. Hope it helps.
Mo


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

lol!! what happened the form didn't load below the tagboard how can people leave messages then.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I used your code. I changed the tables. Here's how your code looks if loaded alone. Just the same as it shows in the Table.
The js doesn't execute. I think you are going to have to get in touch with them.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

OK cheers mo


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Hiya you said to post in the forums, I find it easier too. Which address did I give you last time (I use aliases). Thank you so much for helping me. Please post back to tell me which alias I gave you so that I can give you a correct one. I may have deleted the old one!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Tarq and I got in touch. Still having some problems with the code. I created some other options. But the script he's using may be a problem too. I don't know. This is not my strong suit. 

Tarq,
It's late over there. When you see this tomorrow, let me know how it's going. If I can't fix it, maybe someone else here will be able to help you out.

Mo


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

Is there any way to use asp or php? I find that there is much more control and ease of use if you can build a small system using some sort of server side work.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Hiya, thanks for joining in deuce. My host does support ASP but I know nothing about it and if I wanted to update my site I would have to keep returning to TSG to get you guys to help me out. I only know simple HTML such as frames and images and stuff as I'm only young compared to you guys and still have a lot to learn. Plus they don't teach us HTML in school or anything close to it just stuff like how to use search engines and word processors, the basics. I learnt all I know from sites such as Neopets and Lissa Explains it all.


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

I can understand the need to stick to the basics. I myself only recently got into much advanced web development (over the past year or so) and even that is not so "advanced". 

ASP might be something worth learning for you however. It makes something like the message board you're looking for much easier to implement and much more robust. 

If you have some time download the trial of dreamweaver mx and grab some help form here, the dreamweaver tutorials, and the macromedia newsgroups. 

If not, well good luck with your page.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

I suppose its better than my current situation (no message board) if your interested in helping me then I'll give it a shot I'm not afriad to try anything once, I gotta get back to work now cya!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey Tarq,
I got your Message Board working. Here's what happened. You changed the iframe source address to read beta\my.htm
That was the problem.

BTW The message board is filled with my nonsense writing trying to get it to work. And when it did I tested it. It goes to the tag board site to your account.

Sorry! I left off the front and end <> Just go to your code and erase the iframe tags .Substitute with this and you'll be up and running. 
iframe src="http://www.tag-board.com/my.tag?name=tribesite" name="tag" width="200" height="200"
marginwidth="0" marginheight="0"></iframe

Attached find the code for the page repaired. Also note that you can make the message board bigger. The iframe can be any size you like. You might consider putting it on a different page. Yes. I'll help you with the tables. LOL

EDIT: There is still an error when this loads. After I refresh the page, the error goes away. Possibly this won't happen at the real web site.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Now for my concerns about this free Tag Message Board. The User is asked for an email. Users don't have to enter their email. But many people will 
My question is this. "Who are these Tag Board people? And are they going to have access to and/or use the email addresses collected from your site? "

Privacy issues are very important. People do not always stop to consider when they fill out a form on the Internet that this email information may be sold to advertisers. Do you want your Visitors to be spammed? I would look very carefully at the Tag Board Privacy statement .


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Who the hell are all those people on the Tag-Board. One of them called me Tarq. So they must be from TSG.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Tarq,
LOL Sorry. I warned you I was tesing it. They are all me. I wanted to be sure it worked. Erase it all. I hope that's an option. I was the only one with access. I typed silly hi how are you type comments and smilies in there. I see you have taken down the html and the board isn't working. 

Mo


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Hi, its ok I've decided against using the board from now on. You attached a clear spacer but when it opens in a white back ground its hard to find, so I don't know where to rightclick. Please can you send it to my alias address if you still have it that might be easier.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

ignore the last post I used Save Target As and it worked thanks for all your help.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok Good. I am going to visit the site later to have a look. Hope it helps. You're welcome. Congrats on your Award, too.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

yeah but thats direct linking! using TSG's bandwith I couldn't do that I have used Saved Target As and uploaded it to my page.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Right. Good luck on your site.


----------

